# some new pictures



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

I changed out the substrate in my 55g yesterday...here are the results:

Before








overgrown








^trimmed and removed moss...taken a few days before the substrate change

















new Eco!

I like the Eco. I have to get more plants and take out some (too many background plants), but I'll do that in the next few weeks. I hope to get the Myrio out of the midground and replace it with more crypts. I also want to get some Baby Tears, if I have room to squeeze it in there somewhere. I also need more java ferns for my DW because I ripped the moss off that was on there...so the tank isn't finished yet! And the plants need to grow to cover up the blue sponge. 

I just thought I'd share.

Here are a few random pictures:
bolivian ram (female?)

















they love dinner time!









corydoras sodalis









ludwigia repens in the 29g


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

looking great! i love the new substrate. the eco makes it look much better! I personally like the black substrate with planted tanks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I love it, geez really wish i could figure plants out and why i can't keep them alive. The new substrate makes everything really stand out.

I had 30 java ferns, lost all of them.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

MalawianPro, you didn't plant them, did you?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea i did, i am so busy with schuedule that i think the lighting schudule isn't sufficient enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Put it on a timer chaps man! LOL 

Nice tank justonemore20!


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

I love the new substrate! I really debated between black or white for mine, but ended up going with white because the tank's in a dark corner.

And look at your lil' ram! Awwww!! Nice pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks...yes I do agree that black substrate makes plants really stand out. I'm really happy with it.

MalawianPro..you killed java ferns? Man, those are like the easiest plants to grow. A timer really helps though. I couldn't have my lights on for the right amount of time for the plants without a timer. I'm gone longer than that during the day.

Ripley: Yes I finally got a picture of my ram. I think its a he now. Some people on another site told me that by the "fin" test, its a he, but they weren't certain. I'm still not sure. I'm thinking about adding a male and 2 females so I can tell what sex mine is.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> yea i did, i am so busy with schuedule that i think the lighting schudule isn't sufficient enough.


Sorry, I somehow missed this reply. Ok, that was what you did wrong. Java fern shouldn't be planted. They should be attached to rocks, driftwood, etc., with the roots exposed. Otherwise they will definitely die.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Just1more, I will soon convert my 50 gallon to black eco complete. Do you have any tips? Did you do it all at one time?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I did do it all at one time. I took the fish out because I had flourite mixed in with my old gravel and the water was really cloudy. It also stirs up alot of mulm, so I recommend taking the fish out.

It took me about 6 hours. Most of that was catching the fish and taking out the old gravel. Putting the Eco in and replanting the plants was the easy part. 

It took 5 bags to give me about 2 inches in the front and 3 in the back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

More fish pictures:
bristlenose man









yoyo loach









smaller angel (1 of 2 smaller ones)









biggest angel...i think she's about 6.5-7 inches tall now









more cories


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If you don't want to remove the fish, you can use a net or cup to scoop out most or all of the old substrate, then use a cup to carefully pour the new stuff in. That's what I do.

Kristin, wow, that bristlenose looks more like a bushynose.  Very cute!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

That blue prefilter is killing it. Otherwise awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

What the heck is a blue pre filter?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

That blue sponge that sticks out like a sore thumb! I know it sticks out. I'm hoping when the plants grow in they will hide it. If not, I will get a black one which will be more noticeable. I need the sponge on there to prevent fish and plants from being sucked into the XP3 (more worried about plants though). I guess I could have taken the intake out for the picture...but i didn't think about it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice tank, I love real plants. It adds the joy of not having to rearrange the tank all the time. It naturally changes and grows.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice pictures... inspiring


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks....its slowly growing in...I'll get more pictures when there is noticeable growth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

New pictures:

whole tank shots:

















left:









middle:









right:








*my yoyos have made them a little hideout under the small dw...notice the pile of eco to the right 

The fish:








*yoyo hideout








one of my smaller angels








big angel
















bolivian








sodalis cory

The plants are slowly covering up the sponge. I will get my Red Sea Turbo CO2 thing tomorrow and hook it up. Hopefully it will speed up the growth a little. I'll add another one in a couple weeks. I know someone who has 2 on her 55g and her plants go crazy with growth. I plan on getting some crypts for in front of the pot....but thats another couple weeks. 

Enjoy!


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Very beautiful tank!

I too love the draker substrate and those fish are very wonderful, great pics.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

That's awesome. I'm soooo envious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm planning a gourami and angel tank and was wondering if you had any tips for the angels? I have 90 gallons to fill up and was kinda wanting to do an angel school. Are they picky about water conditions? Do they eat certain plants? What are some good plants mates for them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Angels don't really school. I would get a group of 5 or 6 though in a 90g. The problem with angels is that they form mating pairs and are aggressive to the others. I think having a big group like that should help with aggression. I have 3 angels and the smaller two have formed a pair, I believe. But my problem isn't with them, its with my big angel. She is aggressive to one of the smaller ones and darts after her sometimes. I'm afraid I may have to get rid of her.
Mine don't eat plants at all. They pick at the algae sometimes (but I wouldn't call them algae eaters ), so any plants would work. Mine like to hide behind the plants sometimes, so I do suggest going as heavily planted as you can. That should also help with the aggression.

I've never kept more than my 3, so I would make a post and get more feedback about keeping them in bigger groups. Maybe people will give you their experiences.

I don't think they are picky about water conditions. You should just have a cycled tank with no ammonia or nitrite. I wouldn't keep them in a super high pH, but anything around 7 (more or less) will do...just keep it stable.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! Very well done! Hey can i call you to plant my 30 gallon? hehehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

More pictures!

whole tank
























sunset hygro








top of rotala








bacopa jungle









hygro "ceylon"








small angels


I have more crypt wendtiis and some crypt walkeri for the midground...plus some baby tears coming on Friday. Hopefully I can get the spaces filled in. Especially around the terra cotta pot...which sticks out like a sore thumb! I also need to get more java ferns for the driftwood...or some moss...but I haven't yet. Everything is growing in nicely!

My 29g








Ambulia









Harif, I'll be happy to come plant your 30g, but I can't promise it will look very good. I still don't have my tanks where I want them. The 55g is getting there though....I'm almost satisfied with it...almost.  
The 29g still has a ways to go though...I'm getting some dwarf hairgrass in Friday so I'll hopefully finally have a foreground. I need to do some rearranging though...and switch to Eco.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> More pictures!
> 
> Harif, I'll be happy to come plant your 30g, but I can't promise it will look very good.


You want to come to NY for a weekend and help a brother out? lol Like i said before, you did a very well done job! Looking spectacular


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Here are more pictures! The Hygro is growing nicely. The crypts are doing really well in the Eco. And it still looks like a jungle, but I like it! 



















left side closeup









middle closeup









*I took a picture of the right side, but it was too blurry...I'll have to get another later...the lights are out now .

crypt wendtii red group








sunset hygro








(excuse that ugly dead leaf)

I added some Baby Tears, but it doesn't like to stay in the Eco, so I'm not sure how long it will last. Hopefully it will start growing in soon. I have some dwarf hairgrass in there too. It was leftover from the 29g. It is turning brown though, so I don't think its getting enough light....but its just extra, so if it dies I won't be sad.
I still haven't added a second Red Sea thing. I have other things to buy at the moment, so it will be awhile. (*cough* Mbuna tank)
That's all that has changed or been added. I have 3 more Rummynose tetras, to bring the group up to 6. Hopefully I won't lose anymore. I bought 6 and 3 have made it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't find any more dead ones.  And I have 2 more ottos, to make 4.

And an updated picture of the 29g....really in need of rearranging!








*notice the Opaline gourami in the picture....I think its the best picture I have of him...


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I know you've heard it from me but.... Bravo


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

just awesome


----------

